# how long does it take a pigeon to lay an egg?



## trapp1jl (Feb 9, 2004)

(I'm asking specifically: how much time goes by between the 2 pigeons mating & the mother actually laying the egg????) Thank you-

------------------
JLT


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

That's an interesting question, and I'm sorry I don't know the answer. I can tell you, however, that pigeons do lay eggs even if housed alone or with other hens .. thus it's not just the mating that triggers egg laying. It will be interesting to see what the members have to say.

Terry


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

KIPPY AND SPLASH STARTED GETTING FRIENDLY THE DAY AFTER THE SUPERBOWL. TODAY WE HAVE AN EGG. SPLASH JUST MOVED IN LIKE 2 WEEKS AGO. I'M STILL IN SHOCK & I STILL DO NOT KNOW WHAT I'M GOING TO DO. I HAVE DUMMY EGGS. ALL I KNOW IT DOES NOT TAKE THEM LONG.


----------



## trapp1jl (Feb 9, 2004)

Thank you! I guess now I can assume the eggs are "blanks"









------------------
JLT


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi JLT,

After pairing you can expect the first egg within ten days, if weather is not too cold. The second egg is laid about 43 to 44 hours later. If fertile, the eggs hatch around 18 to 20 days later.
Treesa


----------



## dodo (Feb 16, 2004)

Sorry for this very ignorant question, but is there a way of telling whether an egg is fertile or not during that 18 to 20 day period you mentioned?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Dodo,

Yes .. you would "candle" (shine a light through) the eggs at about 5-7 days after they were laid. If you see spidery veins developing, then the eggs are fertile. You don't want to be handling the eggs when they are near hatching (they hatch at about 18-20 days after incubation has started) as you may accidentally put the egg in a position where the baby bird cannot pip it's way out.

Terry


----------



## dodo (Feb 16, 2004)

Thanks Terry. There is a lot for me to learn










Jonathan


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hello,

The mating act itself does not inevitably lead to eggs being laid. My "single" females regularly mate with the paired cocks but rarely lay eggs. Also, females that live alone indoors will lay eggs without having mated at all. But I accept that it might be very different with a paired couple with a jointly chosen and built nest.

Cynthia


----------

